# Just got into the hobby!



## alcigarnewb2721 (Jan 8, 2018)

This is my collection so far hoping to expand and get a good amount of different stick but as of now this is where i am. Let me know of some sticks i don't have that i might want to try.









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Nice selection, and welcome to the forum. We have a really cool introductory forum. Take a look, make a post and introduce yourself there. This is a great place.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrabbit (Jan 29, 2017)

Howdy! It is hard to see what the cigars are that you have from the photo.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Welcome from Nashville! It’s hard to identify but looks like I see 4 Flatheads, I really like the 660.


----------



## cvrle1 (Oct 5, 2017)

I see a bunch of Torano Vault L-075, few Flatheads, Monte's, bunch of different Acid's, some Diesel's and at least 1 Nub.

If those Acid's are flavored (or any cigars that you may have really) make sure you keep them separate from non flavored ones. Welcome and kiss your money goodbye 

And other than making proper intro thread as mentioned, I would suggest you give Noobie sampler trade thread a look too. Great way to get some different cigars, and get your house destroyed.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-pif-s-maw-s/181193-noobie-sampler-trade.html


----------



## lindamaria (May 11, 2018)

WOW. My one month cigar.  But it's really hard to see your brand.


----------

